# What does drunkenness do to the functions?



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

quizzical said:


> Are you confusing rationality with judgement?


They're synonyms in typology. Both feeling and thinking are rational functions, as they are conscious and are the way we express our desires.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

@Zamyatin I think you may be misinterpreting me. I become less inhibited but I don't think my Ni becomes weaker. I mean, my Se still seems crappy when drunk. I just become less deliberate and more impulsive, yet I am often expressing the thoughts I think when sober. Which is also the reason I may be aggressive with some people, because I don't have the patience I have when sober to tolerate the things they say/do. That's why I don't think my cognition changes in any significant way.
@quizzical I feel I should clear this up. Jung calls the judging functions rational, and the perceiving functions irrational. Socionics uses the same terminology too. But they don't have the same meaning as the common usage of the word, well, not quite. It's more about functions that structure information, they judge. They put order in chaotic perception, or what seems, from a rational point of view, chaotic.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

My Ni fades in the background and my Te becomes impaired, following convoluted logic.
My Fi takes the lead and my Se enhances my physical sensations and makes me too spontaneous.

Like @-Alpha- I think in words rather than images, my patterns connecting skills become inaccurate and visionary. I'm still logical and aware but in a lucid dream-like way.
I either get extremely broody and melancholic or overly straightforward and 'frisky'.


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Kind of related:

So, this may just be me being high, but when I'm high I'm convinced that I experience (if only in brief flashes) other functions. Se is the most obvious. I have almost no Se as an ENTP, but when I'm high I can feel the "energy" as it relates to sensing flowing outward. Usually I feel the sensory information being pulled towards me (Si). I also see things "as they are." (e.g., every time I look in the mirror I see something different, but when I'm in Se-high mode I see what I really look like). All I have to say is if that is what Se users experience all the time - no wonder they are so good looking!

I've experience Ni high too (though I has flashes on what I believe to be Ni when I'm sober).

My Si gets INCREDIBLY strong when I'm high, and it is quite over-powering. I will literally flash back to a past time when confronted with a memory-related sense and I feel as though I am truly there. Typically I can flash back if I choose, but it is very fuzzy. 

When I focus on my Ne when I'm high I get incredible ideas. I can literally see the environment shifting in the possibilities it holds. Usually I think of them quickly, but rarely do I physically see the change. Quite cool.

So, yea, maybe this post just makes me sound crazy or a pot-head, but whatever, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

MightyLizardKing said:


> Kind of related:
> 
> So, this may just be me being high, but when I'm high I'm convinced that I experience (if only in brief flashes) other functions. Se is the most obvious. I have almost no Se as an ENTP, but when I'm high I can feel the "energy" as it relates to sensing flowing outward. Usually I feel the sensory information being pulled towards me (Si). I also see things "as they are." (e.g., every time I look in the mirror I see something different, but when I'm in Se-high mode I see what I really look like). All I have to say is if that is what Se users experience all the time - no wonder they are so good looking!
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried getting into a self-induced hypnotic trance and make your body physically feel those flash-backs? Not just witness an image or hold a thought, but physically replicate the emotion? My Si is miserable, but I love getting myself into trances and experience these flashbacks, as well as have my body physically react to thoughts and concepts... these are some strong ass reactions too... there are lots of cool experiments you can do in a half-conscious state, for instance find out how you really feel about something, having bypassed filters and rationalizations.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

deftonePassenger said:


> My Fe goes crazy when I'm drunk. I want to become everybody's best friend (often successfully), while I usually don't care too much for people sober.


I feel that the lack of thinking does this. I think I always want to be everyone's best friend, but it's drowned out by my other needs, but most needs are conscious. Once I drown my prefrontal lobe in alcoholic poison, my limbic system and such all starts screaming at me. I wanna fuck and cuddle with and befriend everyone and I start apologizing for all my mistakes ever and do the "Everyone hates me and nobody will ever forgive me" thing, often in front of others, and start crying and shit. "I FUCKED UP, I'M SO SORRY."
"Dude, you're literally the only one who remembers that."
"IT WAS A HORRIBLE YEAR."
"I just bought another lasagna, dude. People drop stuff all the time."
"I'M A HORRIBLE PERSON."

ESFJ status, brah.

Of course, if anything Ti comes up, if anything I'm more Ti and Ne oriented, even if I don't use them as effectively. I'm usually around people, so nah. I don't think it weakens any of my functions, but poison strengthens my Fe to a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

MightyLizardKing said:


> Kind of related:
> 
> So, this may just be me being high, but when I'm high I'm convinced that I experience (if only in brief flashes) other functions. Se is the most obvious. I have almost no Se as an ENTP, but when I'm high I can feel the "energy" as it relates to sensing flowing outward. Usually I feel the sensory information being pulled towards me (Si). I also see things "as they are." (e.g., every time I look in the mirror I see something different, but when I'm in Se-high mode I see what I really look like). All I have to say is if that is what Se users experience all the time - no wonder they are so good looking!
> 
> ...


That's interesting. It reminds me of an ENTP acquaintance I met, or at least, I think he was an ENTP, who said he didn't like doing drugs (atm I don't remember if he was speaking of any particular drug or just in general) because he normally imagines possible scenarios and things that could happen and when he's high they feel too real for him, similar to hallucinations.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm, I become more laid back and a LOT less socially anxious, which is typical. But I would actually say that I experience my feelings more openly, but *less *intensely, at the same time. Like I'm giving my emotions some breathing room. I think while drunk, I'm a lot less caught up in my little Fi-world,and more able to go with the flow, because I'm less concerned or affected by the usual knee-jerk reactions to my preferences and such. 

Still, even if I become more social, I never leave introvert land. I kind of end up feeling like I'm looking out at the world, from the inside... like the distinction between my internal dialogue and my actions become more pronounced, and I'm aware of this, but less affected by the internal dialogue and more willing to let myself interact with and explore the outer world without the usual inhibition? But I'll still be always interpreting it from the inside, laughing to myself about how funny everything seems, and how indulged I feel? I don't know how to better explain it any better than that. I'm sure I sound nuts.

Anyway, I'm sure every cognitive function is affected in some way, but everyone reacts differently to alcohol so there's probably more than one way that any given function can be altered. Not all INFPs will be affected like I am, and so on.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

makes you either more Fi or Fe... depending... and, turns on that Ti conspiracy theory full throttle or that Te "whatthefuckareyoutalkingabout!" hard nosed opinions.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

all I know about mbti and drugs is:

recreational user = mostly SP
anxious avoidant = mostly NT


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't really know. I become stupid and friendly. The last time I was actually intoxicated at a small house party, I stared at a decorative tank with a little water twister in it and concluded to everyone around me that the twister was the reason there were no fish in there. Stopped the host to offer my sympathies on his tragic fish tornado.

Don't know how much of that I actually believed (because bullshit?), but I just kind of wander off down weird mental and conversational trails.


----------



## Anelith (Apr 12, 2014)

Chest said:


> all I know about mbti and drugs is:
> 
> recreational user = mostly SP
> anxious avoidant = mostly NT


Not necessarily... (Emotionally immature) xNTJs who aren't conscious of their Se (especially INTJs, since it's their inferior function) are prone to addictions and can use outside resources to "fill a void". To some it takes the form of compulsive buying, for others it turns into binge eating and many rely on drugs or alcohol and eventually become addicted to them. Besides, they don't use Si (3rd shadow function for ENTJs, 4th for INTJs), so they don't have a high level of counsciousness about their bodies and minds, making it hard for them to break the habit.

Here's for the "when I'm drunk" part: I become much more spontaneous (to the point where I can't control what I say) and feel like laughing at anything (I remember that one time I was with a bunch of friends and this guy was telling me his car problems and I felt like it was the most hilarious thing I'd ever heard). My Ni Is impaired; I lose all ability to think in patterns and I only get simple images and "flashes". I feel like my Te and Fi take over and make me express my emotions out loud, to the point where I get paranoid (like seeing a friend smoke only one cigarette and feeling the urge to tell them that I don't want to lose them, even though I know they won't make it a habit later on). I feel much more aware of my surroundings, and I feel completely disconnected from my body, as if I were having a lucid dream.

Tl;dr: I turn from INTJ to ESFP after a few drinks.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Chest said:


> all I know about mbti and drugs is:
> 
> recreational user = mostly SP
> anxious avoidant = mostly NT


Well i hate drugs too, i get anxious.

I dont like drinking either, just the thought of waking up tomorrow with a truck on your head is enough for me to stop at 2nd beer. 
What did usually happen when i was drunk that i dance and talk stupidly and laugh more.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

crashbandicoot said:


> Well i hate drugs too, i get anxious.
> 
> I dont like drinking either, just the thought of waking up tomorrow with a truck on your head is enough for me to stop at 2nd beer.
> What did usually happen when i was drunk that i dance and talk stupidly and laugh more.


by anxious avoidant I mean they use drugs to scape reality and feel less anxious about the future


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Anelith said:


> Not necessarily... (Emotionally immature) xNTJs who aren't conscious of their Se (especially INTJs, since it's their inferior function) are prone to addictions and can use outside resources to "fill a void".


Yes this is exactally what I'm saying, what do you mean by "not necessarily"?


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

quizzical said:


> Have you ever tried getting into a self-induced hypnotic trance and make your body physically feel those flash-backs? Not just witness an image or hold a thought, but physically replicate the emotion? My Si is miserable, but I love getting myself into trances and experience these flashbacks, as well as have my body physically react to thoughts and concepts... these are some strong ass reactions too... there are lots of cool experiments you can do in a half-conscious state, for instance find out how you really feel about something, having bypassed filters and rationalizations.


Cool! I do try to meditate as much as I can. I love the feeling of it, and when I open my eyes after I finish everything feels so crazy - it's awesome!


----------



## Anelith (Apr 12, 2014)

Chest said:


> Yes this is exactally what I'm saying, what do you mean by "not necessarily"?


Never mind. Thought you meant that they mostly avoided them


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

TruthDismantled said:


> Any theories? Or links you can put forward?
> 
> How does drunkenness affect your functions? What do you notice in yourself?
> 
> ...


When I drink every function is emphasized except Te/Ti obviously as thinking becomes impared.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Anelith said:


> Never mind. Thought you meant that they mostly avoided them


they avoid anxiety by using drugs


----------



## Sweetness394 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't really get drunk.. maybe tipsy? (I say this because my thoughts my be different if I drank more at one time.) When I'm inebriated I become the closest ever to ESTP-ness.. I wouldn't say that my Ni goes to shit or anything because often times my judgement is still pretty good when I'm "drunk". The difference is that if something REALLY needed to be said while sober, (but maybe I was too afraid to say anything) in my ESTP state I would say it (though I wouldn't say anything that I would regret later). I might make more decisions that would seem "rash" to my sober self, but they are oh so good for making action-oriented decisions and I don't second guess myself. This tends to be nice for having a good time and for when I'm painting/writing. 

Maybe if I got wasted, then I would exhibit a lot of traits that I don't like in ESTPs. But being able to speak my mind, and having fewer inhibitions because I give fewer fucks about others expectations of me (while still being able to comfort a friend or steer away from foreseen shitty circumstances), is nice. Me "drunk" is the most balanced me I know (sadly).


----------



## EclecticAgenda (Jul 12, 2014)

Hm, alcohol magnifies my PTSD causing me to look for danger and attacks from all angles, often overreacting to easily handled situations with overt aggression and willingness to engage in physical violence if there's some "villian" nearby, perceived or otherwise.

I don't get drunk any more because of that reason.

Some shit just needs time to heal.


----------

